# Mag – Lev Audio’s Floating Turntable Plays Records in Mid-Air



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You may have heard that vinyl is cool again, but Mag – Lev Audio is about to make playing vinyl _look_ cool with its eye-catching floating turntable design. The Slovenian company is now four weeks into an already successful Kickstarter campaign, showcasing its unique turntable that taps the power of magnets and proprietary software to magically hover and spin a platter.

Mag – Lev Audio’s turntable is certainly groundbreaking and something never seen before on the market. In many regards, the turntable’s user experience is visually driven as the platter literally floats suspended in the air while spinning at either 33 1/3 or 45 RPMs. The effect is further enhanced by the inclusion of an orange glowing light that shines below the platter during use. The complete package is an eye-catching wonder and a definite conversation piece. Performance wise, the design team claims that the turntable offers vibration repression which lends to cleaner sounding audio reproduction. The tone arm, however, is still connected the base, which doesn’t completely detach playback from a grounded reality. Still, though, the premise is intriguing.

The platter (surfaced with a thick felt mat) rests upon four post-like feet when not in use. When the tone arm is manually moved into position, the feet retract into the base and the platter’s magnetic system levitates and spins the record. The overall design is semi-automatic. The pre-fitted Pro-ject 8.6 tone arm (with an Ortofon OM 5E cartridge) requires manual positioning but uses automated cuing to raise and lower the tone arm during the beginning and end of playback. 

In order to protect the turntable, record, and stylus during power interruptions, Mag – Lev Audio has incorporated an uninterruptable power supply system. Just enough energy is stored to lift the tone are and re-engage the platter feet to keep all components safe during unexpected power outages. 










The onboard magnetic platter system is managed by proprietary software written by the design team. According to Mag – Lev, the software delivers extraordinarily precise platter rotation and regulation. In addition, owners will never have to worry about wear and tear of parts in the drive system. 

The backside of the turntable features a terminated RCA cable for connection to a source. Because the turntable lacks a built-in phono stage, it can only be connected to a pre-amp or amplifier with phono input capabilities. 

The Kickstarter campaign has already fulfilled its early bird offers and smashed its stretch goal of $400,000. Currently available pledge packages (that guarantee a turntable with free shipping) start at $880, which still offers significant savings over the predicted retail price of $1370. Backers will find a variety of finish options including black, faux-wood, and white. The campaign is set to end on November 21, 2016. 

Click here to visit Mag–Lev Audio’s *Kickstarter page*.

_Image Credits: Mag – Lev Audio_


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ironic, that a few months back I saw a video where they were using magnets to suspend a platform, and rotate it. I thought I wonder if it would work on a turntable...now I see it is actually becoming a reality.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

ellisr63 said:


> Ironic, that a few months back I saw a video where they were using magnets to suspend a platform, and rotate it. I thought I wonder if it would work on a turntable...now I see it is actually becoming a reality.


It's a great idea...the videos on the Kickstarter site are interesting.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> It's a great idea...the videos on the Kickstarter site are interesting.


The next step IMO would be to make the Tonearm float too, and use WIFI to transmit the signal to the AVR/AVP or to a module on the table platform. I know the diehard analog people will say no, but it might work out fine as you are reducing vibration levels so much, and the digital conversion may not introduce audible bad artifacts.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing... float the tone arm.

Would there be a way to semi-float it with wires still used.

Interesting idea... I like your wi-fi idea


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

What about a laser? Floating platter paired with a laser that reads the grooves?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hah, pretty cool


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In most cases is it not the noise from the platter that is the main issue on turntables, this sounds like the right fix for that problem. 
I guess that noise transmitted through the base of the tt into the tone arm could be another issue but this sure looks cool if nothing else.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

puukorva said:


> A laser tone arm has been already done. It wouldn't be practical to float the tone arm and the platter separately because it would be extremely difficult to position them correctly sub-millimeter accuracy. The tone arm is much more difficult as a challenge because it moves and is asymmetric in shape. Mag-floating something like that would probably require a super conductor where the quantum position would lock the tone arm in a steady angle lol. In stead, floating the whole tone arm + platter combo might work.


So floating the tone arm base would not be good...as the length of a moving arm would tilt it?


----------

